# هندسة البايوميكانيكس



## مهدي الزعيم (28 مايو 2006)

ان هندسة البايوميكانيكس Biomechanical Engineering تقوم على أساس تطبيق قوانين الهندسة (الميكانيكية) على جسم الانسان ، باعتباره هيكلا هندسيا، وتدرس كيفية الاستفادة من هذه الدراسة في مجالات عدة مثل:
* تصميم المفاصل الصناعية (وفي هذا المجال يشترك ايضا اختصاصيو المواد الحيوية Biomaterials ) وهذا يستوجب دراسة تشريح جسم الانسان لكي يتسنى لنا تحليل القوى المسلطة على أي منطقة من الجسم ، وكذلك دراسة الانسجة لكي نتمكن من تحديد المواد البديلة الانسب لصناعة المفاصل.
*الطب الرياضي حيث ان دراسة حركات الجسم وفعاليات العضلات تمكننا من كيفية تحسين الاداء باقل جهد ممكن اضافة الى تصميم اجهزة التمارين المناسبة.
* العلاج الطبيعي وكيفية تأهيل الاشخاص المعوقين (وما أكثرهم في بلادنا مع الأسف) عن طريق مختلف طرق العلاج.
هذا مختصر مفيد وعلى الراغبين من اخواني التخصص في هذا الموضوع لما فيه من فائدة ومتعة (والهندسة الطبية مو بس أجهزة).
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 مايو 2006)

الأخ مهدي الزعيم المحترم.
تشكر والف شكر وجزاك الله خير .
لكن لدي ملاحظة بسيطة . النقاط الثلاثة التي ذكرتها هي من المستلزمات الطبية . وتدخل في مجال 
Biomedical Engineer .



البغدادي


----------



## مهاجر (28 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير 
ونرجو زيادة في الإيضاح


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (29 مايو 2006)

الأخ البغدادي المحترم
كلامك صحيح ، ان الأساس النظري لهذه المستلزمات هو قائم على البايوميكانيكس وهو جزء لا يتجزأ من اختصاصات الهندسة الطبية


----------



## omardj84 (29 مايو 2006)

أشكركم على الموضوع ولكن بحاجة لتوضيح أكثر.. فعلى سبيل المثال هل هذا المجال هو أحد اختصاصات الهندسة الطبية بعد البكالوريوس ولا أثناء الدراسة يعطى... وإن كان تخصصاً فأين يمكن أن نتخصص به..؟؟ مشكورين عالموضوع


----------



## مهندس اجهزة طبية (30 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## eng/dream (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
لمن يسأل فان البيوميكانيكس فى جامعة القاهرة مثلا تدرس كمادة اختيارية اثناء البكالوريوس وليست تخصص معين اثناء الدراسة
شكرا
sh.s


----------



## abu_rana (8 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوي العزيز 
البايوميكانيكس مادة مو هندسة مستقله 
ومن اصعب المواد في الهندسة الطبية
يمكن انت تدرسها هندسة مستقلة
لكن هي في الاصل مااااااااااااااااااااادة
وبالضبط بتكون في اول سنة 
ورسبت فيها مرة واحدة والحمد لله خلصت منها 
لانها المادة الوحيدة اللي كنت متعقد منها 
ولكم خالص حبي
اخوكم :::::: ابو رنـــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (8 يوليو 2006)

أخي هي صحيح مادة لكن اللي يختص فيها يسموه مهندس باااااييييووووو ميييييكااااانيييييكس مثل اللي يختص بجهاز الـmri يسموه مهندس Mri 
مع خالص شكري لملاحظاتك


----------



## ماجد العلي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (30 نوفمبر 2006)

نشكركم علي الافاده والتوضيح 
ولكن الموضوع للناقش 
اعتقد انكم تفهموني (الزعيم والبغدادي)


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (30 نوفمبر 2006)

في الحقيقة لم أفهم


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 فبراير 2008)

الاخ مهدي الزعيم مشكور على هذا التوضيح
واذا كنت تملك معلومات اضافية عن هذا الموضوع ارجو ارسالها لكونها تمثل جزء من مشروع التخرج
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## glucose (12 فبراير 2008)

خلص ان شالله بنزل المحاضرات اللي عم ناخدها بالكلية بمادتي الأطراف الصناعية والأجهزة التقويمية , والميكانيك الحيوي


----------



## mago0 (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## يوسف محمد العدوى (2 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى مهدى على هذا الموضوع الجميل لقد كان جزا من مشروع تخرجى ولا اعتقد ان معلوماتى كانت كافيه لانى جهزت دائره كهربيه تحتوى على 1\ instrumentation amplifier 
2\ low pass filter 
3\ high pass filter 
4\ notch filter 
5\ rectifier 
ثم low pass filter ايضا للحصول على 5فولت dcمن اشاره emg لتحريك طرف صناعى باصابعه افيدونى ان كانت لديكم معلومات بشان الموضوع


----------



## ســلطان (22 مارس 2008)

شكرا على الافادة


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## يوسف محمد العدوى (20 يوليو 2008)

هلا بحبايبنا الموجودين الان فى المنتدى بس عاوز معلومات اذا سمحتم عن دائره كهربيه لتفعيل اشاره emg لتحريك طرف صناعى


----------



## يوسف محمد العدوى (20 يوليو 2008)

ايضا عن جهازى elecsys2010 &cobas itegra 400 plus


----------



## عبدالرحيم الخطيب (20 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير.....وادامك الله ذخرا للوطن


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

